# 20 lbs of Cheddar



## toad94 (Aug 25, 2012)

Went to Sam's Club today and got the last 4 of their 5 lb chunks of sharp cheddar.  We keep running out of this stuff in the fridge, so am smoking it in larger quantities now.  Makes an awesome snack.

2 of the 4 5 pounders:













DSCN1918.JPG



__ toad94
__ Aug 25, 2012






A smokin they will go:













DSCN1919.JPG



__ toad94
__ Aug 25, 2012






All wrapped up for the 2 or 3 week wait:













DSCN1920.JPG



__ toad94
__ Aug 25, 2012






I used my AMZNPS with some hickory and apple with a little oak to keep it lit.  First time I have mixed in hickory.  Scrumptious deliciousness awaits.  Thanks to all on here for the help and tips that I read on here to get going on this cheese smoking.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Aug 25, 2012)

Looks like lots of cheese dishes in your future. Also gotta love the AMNPS


----------



## driedstick (Sep 20, 2012)

So how did they turn out looks great.


----------



## kryinggame (Sep 20, 2012)

are you saying, after smoking cheese, you have to let it sit for 2 - 3 weeks?


----------



## toad94 (Sep 20, 2012)

Haven't tried it yet.  Still have a bit left from the last batch.  I'm sure it will be good.

Gonna take some to my mothers and brothers this weekend.  Sure it will get tried then.  My  6 yr old niece says "I loooooove your cheese uncle Chuck!!!"


----------



## s2k9k (Sep 20, 2012)

kryinggame said:


> are you saying, after smoking cheese, you have to let it sit for 2 - 3 weeks?


That's what we're saying!

You can eat it right away but it won't taste very good, very bitter. When you smoke it the smoke is absorbed into the outside of the cheese but as it sits the flavor moves into the rest of the block and helps mellow out the bitter flavor. The longer you let it sit the better it gets.


----------



## s2k9k (Sep 20, 2012)

toad94 said:


> Haven't tried it yet.  Still have a bit left from the last batch.  I'm sure it will be good.
> 
> Gonna take some to my mothers and brothers this weekend.  Sure it will get tried then.  My  6 yr old niece says "I loooooove your cheese uncle Chuck!!!"


Looks like it's been resting for a month now so it should be starting to get real good!


----------



## kryinggame (Sep 20, 2012)

I'm sorry guys, that's way to much for me. If I cant enjoy it within a day, it ain't worth it. But that's just my personal choice. I prefer to just purchase some. If you're a newbie and it's your first time, you have to wait nearly a month it see if it came out right? Wow!


----------



## s2k9k (Sep 20, 2012)

Oh it will come out right and it's well worth the wait! It's like Christmas when you're a kid, you wait for weeks and then it's all worth it!


----------



## kryinggame (Sep 20, 2012)

I love smokin and grilling. My girl was wondering what I was giggling at on the computer. No, it wasn't porn but an argument on cure # 1 on this site.  That's gotta be some dang good cheese to wait nearly a month. Besides, my fridge is always filed with stuff I just smoked or about to smoke. That better be some dam good cheese. I'd pay to try that.


----------



## sound1 (Sep 20, 2012)

kryinggame said:


> I'm sorry guys, that's way to much for me. If I cant enjoy it within a day, it ain't worth it. But that's just my personal choice. I prefer to just purchase some. If you're a newbie and it's your first time, you have to wait nearly a month it see if it came out right? Wow!


Wait till you start curing and making your own bacon or pastrami, fermented sausage takes even longer. Once done and tasted, store stuff just doesn't compare.


----------



## roller (Sep 20, 2012)

That is some serious cheese Dude !!!!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Sep 21, 2012)

Ditto that

Load of cheese.

Nice and a point for ya.


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 21, 2012)

Great looking cheese smoke. You will be set for a while now!!


----------



## jarhead (Sep 21, 2012)

Looks great Toad. I'm waiting on some of mine now too.

I also got cheese from Sam's.

How did you chunk yours up?

I quartered mine. Cut horizontally and then vertically. About 1-1/4 pounds per chunk.

That made em a tad over an inch thick.


----------



## hewgag (Sep 22, 2012)

Great job!!! Now that cooler weather is finally coming to Northern Texas, I can get geared up for another big cheese smoke!!

BTW... how long did you smoke for??


----------



## daveomak (Sep 23, 2012)

We just opened some cheese that sat for 6 months in the refer....  It was so good.... It was smoked with Todd's PC blend....  So I bought 25#'s and when the weather cools it is all going in the smoke for the long, well worth it wait.... KG, try it, you will love it...   Dave


----------



## smokinhusker (Sep 24, 2012)

We love smoked cheese and that looks outstanding! Never can have too much IMHO. Once I started smoking it, I now do large amounts at a time cause it just doesn't last.


----------

